# ECIGSSA Comp 4 - How will you be preparing for Vapecon 2016 - (Voodoo Vapour & Mikes Mega Mixes)



## shaunnadan (13/8/16)

*ECIGSSA Competition 4 - How will you be preparing for VapeCon 2016 ! *
--- sponsored by *Voodoo Vapour* & *Mikes Mega Mixes* ---

--- closing date - 23 August 2016 ---​
In anticipation of VapeCon 2016 we are very excited to start our next competition with the members of ECIGSSA

*What you need to do to win*

Tell us what are your preparation rituals for VapeCon 2016 

We want you to *describe *(in _no less_ than 1 sentence) what you will be doing for the biggest Vape Convention in South Africa to date!
charge up all the batteries?
polish and shine your mods?
clean and rebuild all of your attys?
decant your DIY juices to swop with fellow members?

Then you need to post a *fun picture* of it.
*Tag a member* you know on the forum that needs to enter, this will help to keep the momentum going


*Prizes*












We are delighted to announce that the sponsors of prizes for this fourth competition are *Voodoo Vapour *and *Mikes Mega Mixes. *Thank you for taking part as sponsors and we are lucky to have such great and generous vendors as part of this forum. We intend involving a wide range of vendors in these competitions over time.

Prize from *Voodoo Vapour*

*3 x 100ml* *Pompous Pom* Juice (1 of each in the whole line)
Free shipping within SA

Prize from *Mikes Mega Mixes*

*4 x 125ml Juice* (your choice of flavour that is in stock)
Free shipping within SA

Prize from *VapeCon*

2 x Tickets to VapeCon 2016

*Closing Date and Competition Rules*

The competition will close on *Tuesday 23rd August 2016* at 5pm. Entries after that time will not be eligible.
One entry per person

The *three *winners will be *randomly drawn *from eligible entrants
Winners will be announced soon after the closing date
Everyone is welcome to participate in the spirit of this competition however members of the Admin and Mod team, vendors and their staff will not be eligible to win prizes.
*Only those ECIGSSA members with 50 posts or more when the competition closes *will go into the draw. 

Only those *residing in South Africa* will be eligible to win the prizes for this competition. We may consider widening this over time. Apologies to our international members but you are still most welcome to participate in the thread.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shaunnadan (13/8/16)

Omg another competition announcement !!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (13/8/16)




----------



## Rob Fisher (13/8/16)

Well the first thing I did was go out and buy a haversack to carry my purchases in because my man bag isn't gonna be big enough... Check!



Then I went to buy a new Video Camera to record stuff... but out of stock so will keep looking... Not Check. 



I will clean two REO's and get them ready for the trip...
I will charge all batteries and pack them into thier silicone covers...
I will pack some XXX and Tropical Ice into the travel haversack...
I will refill the Rayon holder and put it into the Toolkit and then pack it...
I will pack the HotCig R150 and Minikin along with some Melo 3 Mini's

And I will relax because if I forget anything I just hazard a guess that I may just be able to buy anything I forgot at VapeCon Baby!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Pixstar (13/8/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Well the first thing I did was go out and buy a haversack to carry my purchases in because my man bag isn't gonna be big enough... Check!
> View attachment 63551
> 
> 
> ...


Lol Rob, we all know that haversack you bought is where you're packing the cash, VISA and Master Cards...
THIS is Rob's real Vapecon haversack...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## MarcelinoJ (13/8/16)

Well first of all thank you for a nother great competition and to the sponsors for coming on board. Good luck to all.


I will be cleaning out the pico.
Batteries will be fully charged.
1 or 2 of the cCells will be packed.
Will not be taking much more but not forgetting the wallet heheheh because
VapeCon and who goes to vapecon with
all there stuff from home. 
Need to support the vendors. 

Been getting the pico relaxed and ready for the big day.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (13/8/16)

My prep started over a month ago when I booked my flight, then 2weeks ago when I booked accommodation. Now all I have to do is choose which 3 mods are going with me. Don't wanna go with too much because then I won't have place for everything to come back. Well, Aramex is always an option  once my packing prep starts, I'll be sure to check-in on this thread and give a short summary 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cruzz_33 (14/8/16)

Firstly I'm going to make up some juice for all the buddies I've met on the forum to try. 
Then I need to put all the RTAs rdtas and rdas into the ultrasonic for a bit and clean my mods. 
After that gonna charge up all the batteries and rebuild all the tanks and rdas. 
Then pack everything and not sleep the whole night before vapecon. 
The most important thing is selling a few of my organs this week just to get that extra vapecon budget !

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## kimbo (14/8/16)

I started quit early in the year, being at VapeCon 2015 I saw how rapidly money exchange hands and me being on a low bugged decided I had to make a plan to take advantage of the great offers that will come

*THE PLAN*: Gain weight so I can at least go a month with minimum food, so I can have money for VapeCon 2016!!

We all know how the people of the east take on a challenge, with so much dedication, so I decided that will be my way

I got myself a headband (to get my being centered) also this is hard work, to keep the sweet out off my eye’s oh and it looks cool.

​
When @Rob Fisher announced VapeCon 2016 on the 20th April I was well on my way. At 117kg I knew I will be able to go with the minimum food having so much reserves.

​
27th July. VapeCon ticket bought, bus ticket bought, Booked a couch in my friends lounge. VapeCon 2016 here I come!!

​
Then it struck me, me wheel chair is just rated to carry a max weight of 97kg. I have a month to lose weight to be able to wheel around with ease and not put strain on my chair.

With @Silver announcing specials left right and center I knew I had to make a plan

***Que Rocky music***

Getting up at 6am for the daily yoga and workout it is really working




​
I am pleased to announce I am down or up to 95kg and ready for this

​
*As for gear:*

I am polishing my Reo for stealth vaping on the bus

I am hoping my iStick Pico which I won from Gearbest will be here in time to take with otherwise my trusty IPV D2 will just have to do

Batteries: I am taking 6 x 25R’s with me for the weekend but I am also taking my charger. Lucky it is USB and take the same cable as my phone so I can charge batteries with my laptop if need be.

I will take my full build bag with (you never know)

As for juice I am taking 100ml of my DIY strawberry custard with (love this stuff)

I am sure I am set for this so VapeCon here I come!!

​

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## shaunnadan (14/8/16)

kimbo said:


> I started quit early in the year, being at VapeCon 2015 I saw how rapidly money exchange hands and me being on a low bugged decided I had to make a plan to take advantage of the great offers that will come
> 
> *THE PLAN*: Gain weight so I can at least go a month with minimum food, so I can have money for VapeCon 2016!!
> 
> ...



This is the best thing I've read all day !!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Roodt (14/8/16)

I shall be waking up at 4, having a wash, some java, fill up the tvf8 to the brim, pack a extra 30ml of the misses's diy tobacco juice, and heading to work for the financial year end stock take

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver (14/8/16)

Roodt said:


> I shall be waking up at 4, having a wash, some java, fill up the tvf8 to the brim, pack a extra 30ml of the misses's diy tobacco juice, and heading to work for the financial year end stock take



Oh no, that is just too terrible and sad @Roodt 
I cannot believe that bad luck in timing
Maybe things will change...


----------



## Silver (14/8/16)

kimbo said:


> I started quit early in the year, being at VapeCon 2015 I saw how rapidly money exchange hands and me being on a low bugged decided I had to make a plan to take advantage of the great offers that will come
> 
> *THE PLAN*: Gain weight so I can at least go a month with minimum food, so I can have money for VapeCon 2016!!
> 
> ...



@kimbo - that was epic!
Thanks  
Made my day too seeing how much preparations are involved. 
Loved the pics - lol

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Roodt (14/8/16)

Silver said:


> Oh no, that is just too terrible and sad @Roodt
> I cannot believe that bad luck in timing
> Maybe things will change...


Sadly, i highly doubt it... our financial manager is a bit of a ummmmmm.... not a nice oke.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (14/8/16)

Roodt said:


> Sadly, i highly doubt it... our financial manager is a bit of a ummmmmm.... not a nice oke.



Well, holding thumbs anyway for the slight possibility of a change
Ah man

Anyway, what time will the stock take finish? 
VapeCon should go on till fairly late - official ending time is 7pm
maybe you can pull in after you're done...


----------



## Roodt (14/8/16)

Silver said:


> Well, holding thumbs anyway for the slight possibility of a change
> Ah man
> 
> Anyway, what time will the stock take finish?
> ...


From 6 in the morn till 6 in the eve, friday Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## Bearshare (14/8/16)

ill be getting some proper alienwire going @CPS

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (14/8/16)

Aahhhhhh! Gotta get my posts number up! Gonna be furiously typing for the next week so I can hit 50 by the comp closing date. This will most likely cause a significant improvement in dexterity which will aid my currently poor coil building technique. Yay!



My first avo build...

Unfortunately, this will also lead to a significant decrease in work productivity which may cause me to get fired. This means I will need the free juice in order to feed my growing vaping appetite or free tickets so I can afford brown bread and black coffee till I get a new job.

Trying to vape as economically as possible right now so I can save the money for the specials at vapecon. Considering diluting my juice with "secretly borrowed" vg from a friend. Upside to this is the great juice on special there will taste all the more sweeter.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## brotiform (15/8/16)

Tickets for Vapecon - R100
Essential vape supplies for Vapecon - R500
Budget for vapecon - R2000

Having a blast with all my friends from ECIGSSA - priceless






On a serious note , running shoes , fresh coils , fresh wicks and a very empty backpack

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (15/8/16)

That is classic @brotiform !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## therazia (19/8/16)

I'll be attempting to maximize my flavour in my Avo so I'm prepping like hell trying different builds. I'll also be limiting my vaping to evenings only to avoid vapes tongue since Valley Vapour has made me a DIY addict.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DanTheMan (19/8/16)

Finally, a way to get some decent liquids

I'm getting my coil building up to standard and mixing flavour as if i know how.
Taking apart everything and cleaning it thoroughly.
Creating Sick thick trick cloud liquid, ready for vape and swap at VapeCon
Setting all the Sigelei settings to prime.
Bought 2 LG HG2's for the big event (Needs to be new and top form)
and THE BIG Preparation ... Trying to convince my girlfriend to join me at vapecon (keeping fingers crossed)..

Will post a pic where i beg my GF haha

If i win this flavour, its definitely in my vapecon bag



@Josh1625

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaunnadan (20/8/16)

3 more days before this competition comes to an end. 

We have had some amazing posts and I'm sure everyone is getting very excited about VapeCon 2016

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soutie (20/8/16)

Vapecon morning is going to be absolute hell for me.

- Wake up nice and early and get my daughter to her 'voortrekkers' team meeting (that's almost like the South African version of scouts). I will be disowned as a father if I even pretend to mention missing it.
- do some low level flying to grannies house to drop said munchkin off with granny for the day so wifey and myself can take the trip up through the biltong curtain.
-get back in the car and do some low level flying up to vapecon, this time trying not to fog the car up too much with the our little picos. Just noticed a mate of mine is going to be there too - @TrueTenacity 

It looks like we are going to have to pray that all the specials haven't been sold out by the time we get there. 

I'm going to have to find a pack of smokes and sacrifice them to the Vape gods in hope to appease them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (20/8/16)

Shaun's VapeCon 2016 Preparations 

Friday night : throw in 2 drippers and 2 tanks into the ultrasonic. Once clean do a flavour build (for testing new juices) and a cloud build in them. 

Make sure i have at least 8x fully charged batteries . 

Give the minikin and perhaps the ipvd5 a cleanup and pack the 2x rolo's into the boot as spares.

decant 30ml of juice into a unicorn bottle for incase.

Make sure i have an empty backpack which MUST return home full !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vape0206 (20/8/16)

New mod - check
New Atty - check 
Batteries - charged 
Vape Con spending budget - getting there lol







@wiesbang @AlexL 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## therazia (21/8/16)

What atty is that?


----------



## Vape0206 (21/8/16)

Metropolis sub ohm tank

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Caramia (21/8/16)

Sell Poneh to have spending money - check
Attach horsebox for all the purchases - check
Survival-all-gear-desert-war-bumbag cleaned and comfort fitted - check
Hydration system on bumbag - check
Speedy stripes on takkies - check
Energiser socks - check
Batteries charging - check
Power bank charged - check
Mods polished to a sheen - check
Atties recoiled, rewicked and primed - check
Dripper recoiled, wicked and primed - check
Juices steeped and ready - check
Wardrobe freshly washed and ironed - check
Floorplan, priority stalls and strategies optimised - check
Walkie-talkie to stay in touch with The Better Half - check
Eisbeins to keep the doglets busy - check
Headache pills - check
Knopkierie to fight off rowdy crowds in queues - check

That is about it, then I'll recline in my camping chair, playing all my new toys, watching the action, hopefully after meeting some of yous.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## SkollieG (21/8/16)

Coming from Cape Town.
Flights Booked, accommodation sorted...

As you can see from the photo below, with all the great specials in mind, I am currently getting together funds for my Vapecon budget.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (21/8/16)

i have been blowing balloons with a pump and then inhaling and exhaling...today was last day of training and did a half marathon for the ultimate lung workout (no seriously)

this week will focus on hand strenght (behave men...im using hand weights)

juice steeping and emergency kit acquired


----------



## incredible_hullk (21/8/16)

oh and most importantly juice is low nic to avoid getting silvered


----------



## incredible_hullk (21/8/16)

heres an idea for dads...bring a biga$$ pram to use as a trolley..avoid drop offs

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Johan Heyns (22/8/16)

There are 3 steps

1: Wick it




2: Juice it




3: Vape it




@Clouds4Days

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVaper (22/8/16)

Vapecon preparation done.

3 RDA's cleaned and ready
Driptips clean and ready
Charge batteries on Friday
Piggy bank standing by.......

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Caramia (22/8/16)

SAVaper said:


> Vapecon preparation done.
> 
> 3 RDA's cleaned and ready
> Driptips clean and ready
> ...


Ll! My piggy bank was slaughtered last week already

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## brotiform (23/8/16)

Better get those entries in before close of day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tank88 (23/8/16)

Prep for Vapecon:
1. Sell everything I can to get cash for new gear/juice
2. Hope the wife doesn't need anything I've sold
3. Go all out at Vapecon and live like a peasant till payday!


----------



## footpeg (23/8/16)

Im having sleepless nights. OHM MY WORD. working hard to get the right build in my lush and doge for the best flavour possible so i can try all the new juices! I will have all my batteries charged and ready my koopor plus and rx200s are clean and shiny. My build and cotton kit is ready for the trip! Now all i need is tickets because the government thought it would be funny to punish me for vaping and pay me on the last day of every month!














Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## brotiform (23/8/16)

I believe there are only 40min left , get those entries in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## footpeg (23/8/16)

footpeg said:


> Im having sleepless nights. OHM MY WORD. working hard to get the right build in my lush and doge for the best flavour possible so i can try all the new juices! I will have all my batteries charged and ready my koopor plus and rx200s are clean and shiny. My build and cotton kit is ready for the trip! Now all i need is tickets because the government thought it would be funny to punish me for vaping and pay me on the last day of every month!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@kittyjvr1


Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## brotiform (23/8/16)

@shaunnadan , @Silver results? 
 #optimistic

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## shaunnadan (23/8/16)

results to be announced shortly....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## footpeg (23/8/16)

Holding thumbs i really need to win this lol i need vapecon. Lol good luck all

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan (23/8/16)

all names have been entered into the random generator


----------



## shaunnadan (23/8/16)

drum roll please .................................

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## footpeg (23/8/16)

Dun dun dun.....

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan (23/8/16)

What we are going to do is put the list into the randomiser and the top three names will each win a prize as follows:

1. Voodoo Vapour Prize
2. Mikes Mega Mixes Prize
3. VapeCon 2016 Tickets Prize

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## footpeg (23/8/16)

Oki doki

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## footpeg (23/8/16)

Omw my nerves

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (23/8/16)

what ohms u pulling on the randomiser...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## footpeg (23/8/16)

Lmao 

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan (23/8/16)

The draw has been done!!








1. *Voodoo Vapour* Prize
*@footpeg *

2. *Mikes Mega Mixes* Prize
*@Tank88 *

3. *VapeCon 2016 Tickets* Prize
*@brotiform *

Congrats guys, please contact @Zeki Hilmi and @Mike

Thanks to *Voodoo Vapour* and *Mikes Mega Mixes* for sponsoring this and for just being such awesome vendors on our forum!

And a big thank you to all of you who entered and to those that put so much effort and creativity into your posts and pictures. It was a great thread to watch and follow. 

Till next time...

Here is the randomiser result:

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (23/8/16)

Where's 4th place's prize 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johan Heyns (23/8/16)

congrats @footpeg @Tank88 @brotiform


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (23/8/16)

Congrats to the winners and thanks for taking part in the comp
Enjoy the prizes!

@shaunnadan - you champ!
Very well implemented sir!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caramia (23/8/16)

WOW! Congrats guys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## footpeg (23/8/16)

Whoo hoo thank u so much

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (23/8/16)

well done guys and especially to the judges

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## footpeg (23/8/16)

Congrats @Tank88 and @brotiform

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (23/8/16)

Congratulations @footpeg @Tank88 @brotiform
Enjoy the prizes.

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform (23/8/16)

Congrats @footpeg and @Tank88

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## footpeg (23/8/16)

See u at vapecon bud

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tank88 (24/8/16)

Congratulations @footpeg @brotiform.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soutie (24/8/16)

Congrats @Tank88 @footpeg and @brotiform 

Now roll on Saturday

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVaper (24/8/16)

Congratulations 
@footpeg
@Tank88
@brotiform
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (24/8/16)

My backpack is now also sorted compliments of SANBS. My 4th donation for the year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarcelinoJ (25/8/16)




----------



## kimbo (25/8/16)

Congrats ppl 

See you at Vapecon!


----------



## footpeg (25/8/16)

I wish....

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------

